# The One Watch That You



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

here's mine



















in a moment of madness...it went....and ive been gutted ever since


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, there are so many :lookaround: ...... actually that's not true as I haven't really sold many (at all), but....

this one










It did fund my Flightmaster, so I can't really complain, but every time Phil posts pics it hurts :sadwalk:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Never had sellers remorse because I always have the buyers buzz :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This pretty little thing to help pay a whopping credit card bill. :cry2:

Found a good home tho' with Sparkey...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had to have a think for a moment, but after really thinking I'm going to say none of them :blink:

BTW Sorry Rich, if it helps you can be sure it's loved


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> BTW Sorry Rich, if it helps you can be sure it's loved


It helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's just too painful, I can't even bear to think about it :cry2: stop reminding me :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This one for me,










And another i have just sold...... soon, i suspect to be joined by some others to be lamented....damn you practicality..damn you!!!! :cry2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one, without doubt...even though it is the Speedy Date.....since now all the Olympic series come with that crappy Olympic Logo hanging on the tail of the secondhand for dear life.....makes the early versions seem even more desirable...well at least to me!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> This one for me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about this one Keith. I've been toying with selling mine as I don't wear it that often but every time I consider it, I put it on the wrist and that fuzzy feeling kicks in and it goes back in the watch box - safe for another week or so.

I've yet to figure out how you do it (sell a treasured watch that is)!! Pointers?


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Zessa said:


> I've yet to figure out how you do it (sell a treasured watch that is)!! Pointers?


You spend more than

a. Your 710 will accept

b. Your Bank Manager will allow

Otherwise, keep buying !!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Honestly have let go some nice pieces here and privately but once stored it does not come out. Learned not to look back otherwise I will never experience holding some different and would just hold onto everything


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Sorry Rich, if it helps you can be sure it's loved
> ...


Rich if I ever think about letting it go, you'll be the first to know


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I hardly know where to start :lol: a B1 perhaps? Or a PD Lemania 5100?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Would have to be my Doxa 750T Whiteshark - rarer than rare. Couldn't in all honesty turn down what I was offered for it but hurts to know I won't have another. :cry2:

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> I hardly know where to start :lol: a B1 perhaps? Or a PD Lemania 5100?


John - didn't you have an SM300 at one time?

:cry2: I wish I was about when you let it go :cry2:


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Has to be this one


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont regret anything ive sold at the moment, i thought long and hard about them and they just had to go.

Can we put girls on here? I regret flipping that one on the left there.. :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

have got by without selling a watch, I think that may be changing very soon :cry2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't think of one but can think of loads.  Many times I have wanted to backtrack on a deal whilst crying as I package the watch up for posting :cry2:

Regret selling this one recently and am prepared to pay a good margin more than I sold it for to repatriate it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Regret selling this one recently and am prepared to pay a good margin more than I sold it for to repatriate it.


Mark you have to stop this :no: you need to move on and forget about the ones you've sold


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't really regret selling watches as the funds usually go to another anyway. Having said that it takes me a loooooonnnnnng time to decide on selling one and writing the sales post is like pulling teeth.

Of all the ones that have been and gone I think about this one the most. A mint late 60's LeJour Triton with a Landeron 248.




























I loved the dial and markers, the texture on the subdials and that splash of red.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I actually regret selling most if not all the ones I've sold, it's not as if I needed the money or anything at the time, but conversly I know I have 30 + here that are serving no purpose other than waiting for the day I sell them 

probably the only watch I would really want back though is a cheap Vostok that a certain Rutland insurgent mugged me for h34r:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been lucky enough that I have not sold any watches so far  . I know it will come one day! but I tend to get cheaper watches than some of you so dont have the need to fund the next incoming.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Can't think of one but can think of loads.  Many times I have wanted to backtrack on a deal whilst crying as I package the watch up for posting :cry2:
> 
> Regret selling this one recently and am prepared to pay a good margin more than I sold it for to repatriate it.


lol, I just ordered those same hands from Roy

Actually one piece perhaps and let it go too cheap and was good working material. A Croton/Nivada column wheel chrono


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This one










And most definately my Seiko Marine master 300m,the next one i get will be a keeper for sure,pure quality at a sensible price.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Can't think of one but can think of loads.  Many times I have wanted to backtrack on a deal whilst crying as I package the watch up for posting :cry2:
> 
> Regret selling this one recently and am prepared to pay a good margin more than I sold it for to repatriate it.


Mark , make me an offer mate :lol: and I will see what I can do


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> This pretty little thing to help pay a whopping credit card bill. :cry2:
> 
> Found a good home tho' with Sparkey...


Yep Stuart, it's a definite keeper!!

I only have one that I regret selling and it's this one :cry2:

Breitling Aerospace:










Was a smashing watch that basically went with anything: smart, casual etc.

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There are only two watches I regret letting go, a Jaeger-LeCoultre Mk XI which I bought from a local jewelers for the princely sum of Â£25 in the mid 1980s

Similar to this one (photo nicked off the net)










& an Autavia Heuer chronograph bought for Â£14 from a junk shop in the early 1990s , unfortunately I can`t remember exactly what it looked like but it was similar to this ( photo again nicked off the net)










I sold both to fund another hobby (old HiFi) in the mid 90s getting Â£250 for the Mk XI & Â£350 for the AH.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't regret flipping any .. besides if I did I'd just buy it again!

I recognise that bullet, although it had the original handset when I owned it ..


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

b11ocx said:


> Never had sellers remorse because I always have the buyers buzz :tongue2:


So true.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> Don't regret flipping any .. besides if I did I'd just buy it again!
> 
> I recognise that bullet, although it had the original handset when I owned it ..


was a great watch....but i changed the hands...(or rather strange_too did).......


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've regretted buying a few but I don't regret selling any


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my lips especially the ana digi one ,especially when all the money i made on them went to the taxman.










jason.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I have already posted this tale on the forum but repeat it again as it may help if you have regretted selling a watch.......

I bought my first "proper" watch in 1971 - a new Omega Chronostop with date (cal.920) and mesh strap. Unfortunately I sold it to a work friend in the late 1980s after buying a Cartier Tank watch to replace it. In the early 1990s I realised that selling the Chronostop was a mistake but stayed with the Cartier as there was no e*bay then or many shops that you could buy what we now call vintage watches.

In 1998 I became interested in 1970s LCD digital watches and the Cartier went and was not missed. Over the years since I have owned at least one example of the 1970s LCD models produced by Omega, Heuer, Longines etc most of which have now been sold and not missed.

I spend a week a month down on the south coast and last summer an elderly guy who lives in the flat above me stopped me in the corridor and started a conversation about watches - he had heard I was interested. He later brought a box of his "watch bits" down to see if there was anything in his junk that would interest me.

Sitting in the middle was an Omega Chronostop on mesh strap exactly like the one I used to have - strap hanging off, no chrono pusher, cracked crystal and not running. You would not believe how quickly I grabbed it out of the box and pressed money into his hand!

A complete (and expensive) overhaul later I had my Chronostop back - well not my Chronostop exactly. As pleased as I was it was not "my" Chronostop which I set about trying to find. A few months later I eventually found my ex work friend who is living in Spain - and yes he still had "my watch".

When it arrived back in the UK it was in similar condition to the other one I bought - strap hanging off, no chrono pusher, cracked crystal but was running. This one went to Bienne and I got it back a few weeks ago - looking just like the new watch I bought 37 years ago.

So, if you have ever regretted selling a watch all is not lost - it is still out there somwhere!!!!!!!

Jack


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Jack G said:


> When it arrived back in the UK it was in similar condition to the other one I bought - strap hanging off, no chrono pusher, cracked crystal but was running. This one went to Bienne and I got it back a few weeks ago - looking just like the new watch I bought 37 years ago.
> 
> So, if you have ever regretted selling a watch all is not lost - it is still out there somwhere!!!!!!!
> 
> Jack


Nice story Jack. Do you have any pictures of the Chronostop?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Jack 

I dont really regret selling any really, all my sales have been necessary to fund something else, Ive never sold just for the sake of it I dont think...

If I could have any watches back though it would be the RLT 4 ( But my friend Rich is taking very good care of it so thats ok ) and I did enjoy my RLT 16 .......


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm not a big buyer/seller/flipper and kept almost all my watches so far. One I sold was a Ventura VtechAlpha.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Jack G said:
> 
> 
> > When it arrived back in the UK it was in similar condition to the other one I bought - strap hanging off, no chrono pusher, cracked crystal but was running. This one went to Bienne and I got it back a few weeks ago - looking just like the new watch I bought 37 years ago.
> ...


Hello Rich,

My original post on the Swiss Watch Forum was on May 17 this year titled "Omega Geneve Chronostop" and there are some pics posted.

Jack


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> my lips especially the ana digi one ,especially when all the money i made on them went to the taxman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its being looked after, its been treated to a new strap too.

It was commented on in a shop a while back, think the bloke was coming on to me 

Ive not fully bonded with it yet though :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I hardly know where to start :lol: a B1 perhaps? Or a PD Lemania 5100?
> ...


Yes I did have one and sold it  missed it so bought another one :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Jack G said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Jack G said:
> ...


Found it - thanks Jack  .


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Jack
> 
> I dont really regret selling any really, all my sales have been necessary to fund something else, Ive never sold just for the sake of it I dont think...
> 
> If I could have any watches back though it would be the RLT 4 ( But my friend Rich is taking very good care of it so thats ok ) and I did enjoy my RLT 16 .......


 :thumbsup:

I don't really have any reqrets either...the sales all went for stuff I wanted more...but I do miss my old Glycine Lagunare and RLT-41.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> the sales all went for stuff I wanted more


Like a peaceful life


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > the sales all went for stuff I wanted more
> 
> 
> Like a peaceful life


 :lol:

Well, it certainly is peaceful this week, my friend. The 710 and I are in Napa Valley livin' it up....and the kids are back home with their Auntie.

:yes:


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I don't really regret selling watches as the funds usually go to another anyway. Having said that it takes me a loooooonnnnnng time to decide on selling one and writing the sales post is like pulling teeth.
> 
> Of all the ones that have been and gone I think about this one the most. A mint late 60's LeJour Triton with a Landeron 248.
> 
> ...


That is epic! Want.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

On it's way home  



MarkF said:


> Can't think of one but can think of loads.  Many times I have wanted to backtrack on a deal whilst crying as I package the watch up for posting :cry2:
> 
> Regret selling this one recently and am prepared to pay a good margin more than I sold it for to repatriate it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:lol:

Good for you Mark 

I thought you had gone to Spain?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good for you Mark
> 
> I thought you had gone to Spain?


Steady on Jase, you have 3 more days of me yet. Book posted today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahh 3 days eh.....

Ta


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


John that's absolutely *Number 1* on my list. :thumbup:

I'm starting to save from next month - and that's final!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Mark, I won't ask what the damage is but I'm glad it's coming back home 

BTW Don't sell it again :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> probably the only watch I would really want back though is a cheap Vostok that a certain Rutland insurgent mugged me for h34r:


You wouldn`t happen to be talking about about this apparently rare, almost impossible to replace (well I`ve never seen another one like it) item would you Paul?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've not really regretted selling any, but have regretted buying a few.

I did regret selling a good G10 but more than made up for it with the splendid new PRS10 which I think is a much better watch.

A big regret was losing an octagonal shaped st steel manual Mulco when I moved house, which I had as a schoolboy.

It had a 2 tone dial and was a "friend".

Pity there are not many retro 2 tone dials out there anymore!!

Actually.........I did bitterly regret selling my old military st steel Longines many many years ago for Â£35. Worth about Â£650 now!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just traded a watch that I expect to regret in a few years


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive just traded a watch that I expect to regret in a few years


Spill the beans Jase, which one was it & what are you getting in exchange?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

:cry2:


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

I miss many but no regrets :lol:


----------

